# Wanted: Brandlein fireball 300-C grinder



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

[email protected] or 269 663 2722


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3770774#post3770774


----------



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re Grinder:*

Thanks but they haven't had any of them for over a year now they said.


----------

